# keeping evidence in the DataCenter



## da1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was wondering what ways of keeping evidence in the DC do you guys use because in this new place I'm working, besides the admin, no one knows anything and the problem is that, not even us (2) guys know all the machines. I am in the process of getting to know all the machines and would like to make some notes so that for the future I, or any other new guy, will know what is where.

For this, I was thinking of some sort of wiki software but then I thought hey, maybe there is a better way already and was curious if you guys use anything for this.

For the moment, the wiki is the only was I can think to create the evidence but the problem is that it is not that flexible in the sense that it is static data whereas I would like to have some (maybe) java-based web-page that displays the racks and the numbers on them (like a picture) and after a click, openes the door, and shows the machines and their role, IP, etc. 

Is there already such a thing or do you guys have a better idea ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2011)

http://racksmith.net/ maybe?


----------



## da1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks good, I'll give it a try since the current solution (none) is not satisfactory for me.

Thx DD.


----------



## tingo (Sep 29, 2011)

and from ports: net-mgmt/rackmonkey


----------

